# Authentic Yang Family Tai Chi?



## Dronak (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi all.  I'm not sure if anyone can help, but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway.  I was looking through some catalogs while considering new martial arts books to buy and came across this one, _Authentic Yang Family Tai Chi_ by Fu Sheng Yang.  The descriptions I've seen basically say that it includes the 85 posture form that's been passed down from Yang Cheng-fu with tons of photos and detailed descriptions.  There's also history of the Yang family and tai chi Classics.  Sounds interesting, but the book costs $50.  There's a companion video that costs $60 and a similar book on tai chi sword for $40.  So I was wondering, does anybody have or know more about these items, specifically the tai chi book?  It sounds like something that may be useful to have especially since my master said he wants me to learn tai chi next semester, but it's also expensive and I have other tai chi books already that might be sufficient references.  I guess basically I'm wondering if that book is worth the $50 price tag.  If anyone can provide some additional info, I'd appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------

